# Glossostigma won't carpet



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

If this is anything like in my tank, you will need to keep on trimming all that grows vertically, and then re-planting those that you trimmed. It will eventually start shooting runners and spreading horizontally. You'll still get a few every now and then that grow vertically, but it will be less and less common as more time and more trimming goes by.

Some folks will say you "need" more light to prevent it from growing vertically, but my low-light cube is disagreeing with it. If anything, I had more vertical growth in my high light tank (4x54W T5HO), but it eventually became a lower and thicker carpet after 3 or so major trims.

This is my glosso (left half of the tank only, the right side is HC) on Sep 24, 2011. Notice how a LOT of it likes to grow tall?









I had to do MAJOR trims like this every 3-4 weeks:









This is now my glosso on Jan 4, 2011. Notice how it's now nice and low and thick? Glosso will reward you if you have the patience and the time for the upkeep and maintenance.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm a butterfingers when it comes to trimming and replanting tiny plants like glosso. Instead, I let it grow high, then laid down the stems and sprinkled enough substrate to cover all but the tip. It soon got the idea and started growing like I wanted.


----------



## kdogg (Apr 12, 2010)

be patient it will start to creep. The first time had glosso I trimmed amd messed with it for months I gave up on it and it started to spread out. I have it now again and it's growing up and new runners are starting to spread to. I have been burying the vertical stems to try and get them to grow. It's a bit tedious so I'm likely going to give up and leave it grow the way it wants to.


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

i'm currently doing the dry start method with the glossostigma. its growing upwards but like everyone else says, trim it to the 2nd node, and replant it. its starting to grow for me and its been less than a week.


----------



## LopezTheHero (Jan 15, 2013)

zergling said:


> If this is anything like in my tank, you will need to keep on trimming all that grows vertically, and then re-planting those that you trimmed. It will eventually start shooting runners and spreading horizontally. You'll still get a few every now and then that grow vertically, but it will be less and less common as more time and more trimming goes by.
> 
> Some folks will say you "need" more light to prevent it from growing vertically, but my low-light cube is disagreeing with it. If anything, I had more vertical growth in my high light tank (4x54W T5HO), but it eventually became a lower and thicker carpet after 3 or so major trims.
> 
> ...


This is a beautiful tank! I am currently trying to get a carpet like yours. I was hesitant to blend Glosso and HC but yours looks incredible. I envy your tank.

I am also having vertical shoot issues. I haven't trimmed yet, have had the tank for a month now. A few runners, most of them are vertical stalks. After reading a few threads and y'alls advice, I will be trimming tomorrow.


----------



## Gootz (Dec 31, 2012)

zergling said:


> I had to do MAJOR trims like this every 3-4 weeks:
> 
> 
> This is now my glosso on Jan 4, 2011. Notice how it's now nice and low and thick? Glosso will reward you if you have the patience and the time for the upkeep and maintenance.


What is the plant in the top right that has the overall rounded shape with many pointy leaves?


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

looks like erio, not sure what Sp. though


----------



## hemdeez (Jan 3, 2015)

ain't that blixta japonica?


----------

